# Nail Polish remover for tubular glue removal?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It has acetone and all this other crap in it. 

Or do you guys use Goo Gone or 100% pure Acetone?

my first dip with tubies so I want to do it right.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Velonews article
Technical FAQ: Tips for removing tubular glue


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

how much glue is one the rims? if they've had tires mounted once or twice, and the remaining glue is pretty smooth, leave it on.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not a tubular expert, but nail polish remover is essentially overpriced acetone.

Unless they happen to try to add moisturizers or other girly stuff, which can't particularly help your cause, and might bring real problems.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

mikerp said:


> Velonews article
> Technical FAQ: Tips for removing tubular glue


The best solvent for most tubular glues is toluene (aka toluol) or xylene (aka xylol). These are aromatic solvents and are far more effective than somethink like acetone. If you go to your local paint store and read some labels on paint thinners you can look for "aromatic solvents" which is what classically toluene is.


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

Lots of people recommend lots of different solvents to get tubular glue off. I had some concern about exactly which ones may or may not damage rims, so even though I don't have Zipp rims I am following their recommendation. They state anything other than acetone or Goof Off (not Goo Gone) will void the warranty on their rims. I'm sure others are fine as well, but figured I might as well play it safe. 

I just used Goof Off and it works, but still requires a bit of time and elbow grease-it was not quite the magic solution I hoped it would be.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used gasoline to clean up alloy rims. Carbon, acetone.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I use VM&P Naphtha based on this letter. It works better than other stuff, but is still a chore.

Technical FAQ: End-of-season rim and tire care


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

Acetone evaporates too quickly.
Try White Spirit to get the glue off, soak as appropriate, then a final rub with Acetone to clean any remaining White Spirit off.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I use Xylene. Nasty stuff, but more or less set it and forget it. A big tin container from the hardware store will last you awhile. I pour a bit into a tin disposable baking pan (from the grocery store), set the rims in there, let them soak a few minutes, wipe off, turn, soak another section, etc. If outside doing yard work, I set it up and check on it evey 10 minutes or so. Very little elbow grease needed and the stuff basically eats glue. Then I wipe down with acetone and then soap and water to get all residue off.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

stevesbike said:


> I use VM&P Naphtha based on this letter. It works better than other stuff, but is still a chore.
> 
> Technical FAQ: End-of-season rim and tire care


+1 on using Naptha. I pour a little in a pan and use a piece of "green scrubie" to rub on the rim. I finish with a paper towel dampened with naptha.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, internet was out for like a week.

Anyways, during this time I bought 100% acetone. Let me tell you, it doesn't really work that well. 

Goo Gone kinda works, but I'm either going to soak it like in the Zinn article, or try a heatgun at this point. 

The glue from the previous owner has been contaminated into a layer about 2-3mm thick. It's gonna take a long time...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> Sorry for the late reply, internet was out for like a week.
> 
> Anyways, during this time I bought 100% acetone. Let me tell you, it doesn't really work that well.
> 
> ...


Again, get some aromatic solvent (toluene or xylene), soak a bit into a rag, and rub the glue right off. These will not damage the rim - you're not soaking the plastic in the solvent.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> The best solvent for most tubular glues is toluene (aka toluol) or xylene (aka xylol)..


Unfortunately for me, both these are banned in Calif. It varies by "air pollution control district" (I think), so obscure rural regions of the state are possibly exempted.

Nearly all the "good" formulations of auto body paints are banned in Calif, too.

Next time I find myself in Nevada, I'm going to stock up on xylenes, toluene, & naphtha!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

tom_h said:


> Unfortunately for me, both these are banned in Calif. It varies by "air pollution control district" (I think), so obscure rural regions of the state are possibly exempted.
> 
> Nearly all the "good" formulations of auto body paints are banned in Calif, too.
> 
> Next time I find myself in Nevada, I'm going to stock up on xylenes, toluene, & naphtha!


Have you looked on the shelves of your local paint store? You might find a paint thinner that contains aromatic solvents. Obviously I've never done that in CA but it's worth a look.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Have you looked on the shelves of your local paint store? You might find a paint thinner that contains aromatic solvents. Obviously I've never done that in CA but it's worth a look.


In So Cal, the paint/hardware stores only sell minerals spirits, acetone, alcohol, and lacquer thinner.

A typical lacquer thinner is made of:
Methanol 15-40%, Toluene 1-5%, Acetone 10-30 %, naphtha 15-40%, +misc


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I take it the rims are metal?
If so I'd take a torch to them in a heart beat, std method for cleaning glue from all manner of things that don't combust.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

tom_h said:


> In So Cal, the paint/hardware stores only sell minerals spirits, acetone, alcohol, and lacquer thinner.
> 
> A typical lacquer thinner is made of:
> Methanol 15-40%, Toluene 1-5%, Acetone 10-30 %, naphtha 15-40%, +misc


That might work - at least it's worth a try. Naptha has a very broad definition and may contain enough aromatics to make it work. Clearly methanol and acetone won't do much good.


----------

